# My case just came!



## khrunner (Mar 16, 2009)

My Kindle Fire HD case just arrived at my door. When ordered, the delivery date was up in October. Then I got a notice that it would be released on Sept. 24 or 25. Then a notice of shipment to arrive on Monday. Thanks, Amazon! This is the kind of surprise I like a whole lot. My only complaint is that if I had known it would get here so soon, I might not have ordered the lavendar one from Marware. But then again, it's nice to have a choice, and I do like the way the Marware case stands up for landscape viewing.

I got the ink blue, since it was the only color (besides black - I am so tired of black) that I could be sure what color it actually was. It's a nice blue - nothing to get all excited about - but a nice blue. I'm happy with it. It's thinner and smaller than the Marware case and looks like it will do what it is supposed to do. I have small hands, so thinner and smaller is a very good thing.

So check your mail if you have a case on order. You might get a nice surprise today!


----------



## Yollo (Nov 10, 2008)

If you have any pics, I would love to see them!


----------



## Nebula7 (Apr 21, 2011)

Christmas in September. Ya gotta love it.

My wife is funny about things she ordered and/or gifts that are delivered to the house. She can go days or even weeks without opening them. Sometimes she waits so long that the 30 day return policy is over. She does everything by her day planner and if it's not written down she doesn't do it. Sometimes it's not funny at all. However for me, I'm opening the package before I even step in the house. Even when I know what it is and even when it's something as simple as some power steering fluid and AA batteries. To me it's a little like a holiday. A little party in the foyer. It's funny how people can be so different.


----------



## sparklemotion (Jan 13, 2011)

Nice! Would love to see pics.


----------



## Michael Cavacini (Aug 2, 2010)

Congrats! Please let us know your thoughts on the case. 

I ordered and received Amazon's case for the Fire HD, and while it's expensive, I think it's great.


----------



## Vicki G. (Feb 18, 2010)

M.C. James said:


> Congrats! Please let us know your thoughts on the case.
> 
> I ordered and received Amazon's case for the Fire HD, and while it's expensive, I think it's great.


I too think it's GREAT!!


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I just received my fuschia Amazon cover for my new KFHD today.  Just ordered it yesterday for 2-day prime but it came overnight.  I think this will work very well.  It's very lightweight, which is important since the KFHD is heavy (14.1 oz -- almost a pound).  It has magnetic closure but no clasp.

It doesn't look like it would cost $45 (plus tax for me), but it's functional, and I needed something to protect the screen.


----------



## omnibus34 (May 25, 2011)

UPS came about 11:30 this morning and sadly delivered only the Kindle Fire HD case, It's a nice one called a Mo-Ko $12.99 at Amazon, has the open to turn-on/off feature and multi-level prop up.  Only weird thing is it opens the opposite of a book, cover flips open to right.

Now then, FedEX tracking has my Fire out for delivery as of 9:48 a.m., It's now 3:15 and no show yet.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

My Fire case came too. I really like it.

Sent from my Kindle Fire HD


----------



## Vicki G. (Feb 18, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> My Fire case came too. I really like it.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire HD


Ann, which one did you get?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I got the Amazon one in Ink Blue.  It's a nice shade -- kind of Tardis colored.  I like it.

Got Persimmon for the PW. . . hope I like that as well.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

I just changed my case color from Persimmon to Honey so I could get my cover sooner, even though my HD7 won't arrive for a month.   I am tired of waiting! Must have patience.......


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

"Patience is for wimps" -- _The Eleventh Doctor_


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

"And then there was patience." -- _The Tenth Doctor_ (Planet of the Oods)

Betsy


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

LOL! That made me feel better. Thanks!


----------



## kb7uen Gene (Mar 13, 2009)

I've always liked the Kindleboards site, but now that I know I'm among Doctor Who fans, who can ask for more.  I like all the doctors, but David has to be my favorite.

By the way, can someone list the measurements for the K3 amazon, non-lighted, cover and also the KFHD 7" Amazon cover?  Also can someone describe the what they think the honey and tan covers actually look like color wise? - Thanks, Gene


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

kb7uen Gene said:


> I've always liked the Kindleboards site, but now that I know I'm among Doctor Who fans, who can ask for more. I like all the doctors, but David has to be my favorite.
> 
> By the way, can someone list the measurements for the K3 amazon, non-lighted, cover and also the KFHD 7" Amazon cover? Also can someone describe the what they think the honey and tan covers actually look like color wise? - Thanks, Gene


I think Ann has both of the covers, so she should be able to measure them if she can find a ruler.  Or I can probably find them on Amazon's website...

And you'll want to check out this thread, Gene:
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,125029.0.html


Betsy


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

omnibus34 said:


> UPS came about 11:30 this morning and sadly delivered only the Kindle Fire HD case, It's a nice one called a Mo-Ko $12.99 at Amazon, has the open to turn-on/off feature and multi-level prop up. Only weird thing is it opens the opposite of a book, cover flips open to right.
> 
> Now then, FedEX tracking has my Fire out for delivery as of 9:48 a.m., It's now 3:15 and no show yet.


Your cover will flip open to the left if you turn the KFHD around (no need to take out of the cover).


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

mlewis78 said:


> Your cover will flip open to the left if you turn the KFHD around (no need to take out of the cover).


Marti's right. Many if not most apps will flip around to correct for the orientation of the Fire. Not all, however.

Betsy


----------



## khrunner (Mar 16, 2009)

Tardis colored? These are my people - I am among friends! 

I like the Amazon case a lot. It is a bit pricey, but it is designed well for the purpose it serves. I didn't much like the Amazon case for the original Kindle, and I went with Marware twice. BTW, I found Marware covers to be very good quality, and their customer service is excellent. I have a Marware cover too for the HD, but I prefer the Amazon for the size. I just took a look at the various cases stacked in the cabinet for all the Kindles we own, and it may be time to stop buying cases. 

I haven't had a chance to take pictures as requested - sorry about that - but Amazon has good pictures on their website.


----------



## Vicki G. (Feb 18, 2010)

I may have to try the blue one at a later date.  I got black because I find I'm easily distracted by any bright color while I'm reading and the edge of the case does show.  

I just ♥ this case!!!  IMO Amazon listened to what people liked and didn't like and made it all good!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

khrunner said:


> Tardis colored? These are my people - I am among friends!


You'll want to check out the Doctor Who thread....


Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

kb7uen Gene said:


> I've always liked the Kindleboards site, but now that I know I'm among Doctor Who fans, who can ask for more. I like all the doctors, but David has to be my favorite.
> 
> By the way, can someone list the measurements for the K3 amazon, non-lighted, cover and also the KFHD 7" Amazon cover? Also can someone describe the what they think the honey and tan covers actually look like color wise? - Thanks, Gene


The HD7 case from Amazon is 5 10/16" wide and 7 13/16" tall. 9/16" deep.

The K3K case is 5 3/16" wide and 7 12/16" tall. Approximately 12/16" deep with the kindle in it. (I no longer have a kindle to go in it, so that's an estimate)

I gave the fractions a common denominator so you wouldn't have to do the math. 

Bottom line, they're very close in size but the new HD case is a touch wider. Note, however, that their 'hold the kindle' design is very different. The K3K case has the hinges and the HD case (and the new PW cases) have a all the way around attachment. Of course, it leaves slots for cords and integrates buttons for the volume and power buttons. Pretty slick, actually.

The K3K case is held closed by a nice bungie with a little tab, the HD case has a magnet. Both are textured but differently.


----------



## kb7uen Gene (Mar 13, 2009)

Thanks Ann, they appear to be very close in size.  And not to be a pain in the butt, oops! too late for that!  I'm thinking about migrating to the K3 lightrd cover, so could someone post the dimensions for that cover as well against the KFHD 7" cover by Amazon?

Also, Did Amazon discontinue all of the other colors beyond black in the K3 cover line?  or are the just out of stock?  I haven't seen the status change in I don't how long.  I would like to get the green one, but I'm not sure what the color looks like in real life verses in the photos.  I have the red cover for the DXG, and was thinking of getting the honey for the KFHD7".  Are the color pictures on the Amazon web site accurate for that cover?

Thanks, Gene


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

I just ordered the honey case last night, & it arrived today!!! Whooohoooo! That's with Prime 2 day ship. Was I ever surprised & very happy. The honey color is fantastic. In the light, the color is more lemon yellow, in less light, the color is darker in color, more of an amber color. The color looks like the pictures on amazon. I love it, because I wanted a light color. I hated the colors on the amazon KT cases. They are dark & dreary, even with decals on the front & back of mine that I added, but that is my taste. The case is very light. At the moment, I have 2 other amazon cases yet to be shipped. 1 is the Fuschia, & the other, another Honey case for my other new kindles.


----------



## kb7uen Gene (Mar 13, 2009)

Yeah, I love the look of the honey cover.  I have a red amazon cover for the DXG, and I'll get the honey for the KFHD7".  Now if I can come across an apple green lighted cover for the K3, I'll be set.  I won't have any problems finding my Kindles when I want to read or watch a movie.  Have any of you seem the K3 green or blue lighted covers, if so, how do they compare to the photos on the amazon web site?  It's too bad amazon didn't do the KFHD type cover that flips over the top earlier on with the K3 lighted covers, and it would be so cool if a K3 owner could send their unit in for an internal light and paperwhite upgrade, but that kind of goes against the grain of making more money through sales of Ereaders.  And as it stands now they have to be taking a loss on the fires whenever they sell one.  I wonder if that applies to the E-Ink models as well? - Gene


----------



## jheydt (Dec 16, 2008)

I thought about getting the Amazon cover.  I like flip covers but my concern is when you flip the cover to read something I was afraid that the back or the front of the case whould slip, especially on some slippery tables.  I have the Marware case for my Kindle Touch which also has a flip cover but I need to put a piece of paper under the front and back of the cover to keep it from sliding.  Not a big problem but is kind of aggravating.  Didn't want to go thru the same thing with the Fire.  I ended up purchasing a Belkin case at Best Buy.

John


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

I like Belkin Covers.

The apple green color for the K3 is really great. I passed mine along to family, & now have the pink cover on mine.


----------



## Lee44 (Sep 9, 2012)

I'm still pondering the case issue.  The only thing that I know is that I want it to be pink and I want it to have something that will allow me to set it on a table to read hands free.  Other than that, I just keep mulling it over and not taking action.


----------

